# Rifle River



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

How is the river looking after the rain this weekend? Want to fish tomorrow night, any info would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## WeaponOfBassDestruction (Jan 13, 2009)

Looked like it was up about 2 ft Saturday night and like coffee. About 12 in visibility. Probably clearing up good though and I imagine it would be good by this weekend. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Th river went down pretty quick. It's been dry so the rain was much nneded and the river is fishable. Shold be a good night


----------



## Trouser Trout (Jun 5, 2012)

Excellent. I am joining Mr. FireUpChips on this expedition. Any hatches since the rain?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, really appreciate it. Hopefully we will have some pics to put up tomorrow

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## WeaponOfBassDestruction (Jan 13, 2009)

Good luck guys. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

Just got home, caught a bunch smaller fish and lost a nice one while trying to net it.I would guess around 14 inches. Started seeing lots of bugs around nine and fish started rising. Seemed like they shut off about 9:45 though. Have to work tomorrow early so we took off. Great night to be on the river.Thanks again for the info on river conditions. It was a little high and slightly muddy but definitely worth the trip.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

I imagine there were some sulphurs around and cahills should be starting. The rifle can be a little different from the au sable when it comes to hatches from my experience. It seems like rifle fish are less selective and if you use some of the traditional patterns that cover a variety of mayflies you can do well. Sounds like you had a good night. Too bad the river doesn't get hexes.


----------

